# Brighton Meet - Trains from St. Pancras/KX



## falcon123 (Jul 2, 2010)

Just a quick update for those of you going via St. Pancras/Kings Cross. First Capital Connect?s Thameslink route will not be running between St. Pancras and London Bridge, which means using the Northern Line. The Jubilee Line between West Hampstead and London Bridge is not an option as it is closed yet again for engineering work! Although there are train services between Victoria and Brighton check your ticket carefully before considering them. If your ticket says ?FCC only? and not ?All available routes? you will probably get a penalty fare. Have an enjoyable day! Fortunately trains are running through to Brighton so no ?rail replacement service? buses from Three Bridges (awful in warm weather).


----------

